# gator blades



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok gator blades ether you love them are you hate them me i love them i have one on my Snapper best thing i ever put on it. It cuts better and the motor doesn't bog down in tall thick grass like the stock blade did. And as soon as i wear the blades out on my cub i will get gators for it to. So lets hear your thoughts on the gators what do you think of them.
Jody


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

Love 'em. Will NOT go back to stock blades:dancingfo


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Love them more than any other lawnmower part. I remember the first time I used them, it was dry out (mid-summer) and the additional uplift created a dust storm in my bagger. I came in the house covered in dust. But, I know mow higher than I used to, only after the lawn has been moistened. These thing really do cut great. No more funky looking grass, uneven cutting and uncut grass. Plus, If I want to mulch, the grass is pulverized. If you bag, no more clogs.

Greatest product for the lawn mower in my honest opinion.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

leolav,

I didn't think these were available yet for the GT5000 48" deck. Where did you find them? How much?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep --- please post price and availability for a set of Gator Blades for my GT5000 --- 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought mine at agri supply..

http://www.agri-supply.com/

they have a toll free # so you can inquire about specific blades...

800-345-0169



i like jody am waiting for my original blades to dull... i bought the gators last year but have not used them yet.. 
For my tractor; Agri blades were $2.50 per blade cheaper than jacks


sj


----------



## deereflugel (Sep 18, 2003)

I tried them for the first time this "leaf season" I may have gotten more lift, was hard to measure. I have a modified EZE vac system on my JD318 with a 5.5hp Briggs mounted on the rear of my trac, and one thing the gators did was chop up "small" branches much more effectively than the standard blades did. Was more dusty than the normal blades. I am not sure at this point if they are really better or not. Jury is still out. Only used them 2 or 3 times.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Not available yet for the 5000 yet. I have them on my other two Craftsman LT's 42"

Work great on those. Can't wait til they are available for the GT5K.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deereflugel _
> *I tried them for the first time this "leaf season" I may have gotten more lift, was hard to measure. I have a modified EZE vac system on my JD318 with a 5.5hp Briggs mounted on the rear of my trac, and one thing the gators did was chop up "small" branches much more effectively than the standard blades did. Was more dusty than the normal blades. I am not sure at this point if they are really better or not. Jury is still out. Only used them 2 or 3 times. *


I understand they are a little harder steel than OEM blades. They will hold an edge longer and take a little more abuse. That alone makes them a value.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I AM THE VALUE KING ---- KING ME, KING ME, KING ME

:ride:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

They are stronger and they last longer. And for Craftsman, I believe they were cheaper as well.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *They are stronger and they last longer. And for Craftsman, I believe they were cheaper as well. *


I like that even better. 

I wonder what's taking them so long to bring them out for the 48" deck?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Maybe some of em are posting here on TF.com instead of making gator blades during the day ---- or they could just send them to China to have them built at night with the Rubbermaid tools...



Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Maybe some of em are posting here on TF.com instead of making gator blades during the day ---- or they could just send them to China to have them built at night with the Rubbermaid tools...
> 
> 
> ...


Then the value would drop immesely! :lmao:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

They might coat them in the baby blue plastic though.

I think spring 04 they are planning to release the blades for the GT 5000.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I can see how the Gators would be thicker then the star center blades found on MTD blades like on a Yardman also the Sears star center blades.Because there thin and not heat treated blades.But I can not amagine a Gator blade being as heavy duty as a John Deere heat treated blade.They are heavy duty blades.The blades on a 2000 series Cub Cadet are not as heavy duty I do not think have not had them off yet.But there still a very good heavy duty blade.

I do not see how the Yardman or Sears Gator reference blades could be much thicker then original because of the star.There is not much on the star as it is.There would be atleast 1/2 again thickness above that star if they were made like a Deere blade.Plus if the Gators are not heat trated im not buying them.The Sears and Yardman blades tear and crack the Deere blades just get dull if they hit something.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*They are heat treated*

johndeere is is a link that will tell you about them.
Jodyhttp://www.gatorblade.com/about.html


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Nice link, thanks for sharing. I would have thought that the teeth did some of the cutting... guess not.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *I can see how the Gators would be thicker then the star center blades found on MTD blades like on a Yardman also the Sears star center blades.Because there thin and not heat treated blades.But I can not amagine a Gator blade being as heavy duty as a John Deere heat treated blade.They are heavy duty blades.The blades on a 2000 series Cub Cadet are not as heavy duty I do not think have not had them off yet.But there still a very good heavy duty blade.
> 
> I do not see how the Yardman or Sears Gator reference blades could be much thicker then original because of the star.There is not much on the star as it is.There would be atleast 1/2 again thickness above that star if they were made like a Deere blade.Plus if the Gators are not heat trated im not buying them.The Sears and Yardman blades tear and crack the Deere blades just get dull if they hit something. *


Have you looked at the blades that are on the Craftsman 48" mower deck? I bet you haven't, because they are substantially heavier than their counterparts in the other decks. Just what I noticed with the 48" deck and blades compared to the 50" deck and blades was night and day. There is noticable differences.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What is the general cost of a gator blade vs ordinary OEM replacement blade?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

On my Craftsman 42", I think they were $14 each vs $19 from Sears.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Im convinced now.I did not know they were so close to me.I get to the Champaighn area from time to time.I could possibly stop by there and see just what they have to offer.When I replace the blades on my 2166 I think I will pick up a set.

The problem I have now is in heavy wet grass I have to bungee the deflector shield up so it does not windrow.If I would not have to do this I would be a happy camper.Im not sure if this will be a problem on the LX277 yet because it has a full width discharge deflector.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

My dad put some on his JD GT275 and they worked pretty well. I think performance is directly related to how deep your deck is. On his JD, it is relatively shallow, but it still does a good job. i think my Craftsman still has as good a cut if not, better at mulching.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*No blades for me*

I was looking to get a set, but they don't make them for my tractor.  

Granted the Case, and Ingersolls are kind of strange. The deck turns the other way then most,[left side discharge] plus the center blade is shorter then the two outter blades.

I am planing to pick up a set for my Mom's 112 when I rebuild the deck.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

So what is the delay and the target date for these blades for my GT5000?



Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I was told last time I inquired with the Mfg, that they were planning on releasing in the spring of 04.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

I would like to know if anyone has replaced the JD mulching blades on a 48C deck with Gator Blades. Also if you have, can you still use the mulch plug? I will be on my third season with the mulch blades so I probably should replace them and I would like to try Gator Blades if they will work properly.


----------



## booshcat (Nov 5, 2003)

I love my Gator's

1 pass and the driveway is as clean as a whistle.
Don't know how I ever moved snow without them!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by booshcat _
> *I love my Gator's
> 
> 1 pass and the driveway is as clean as a whistle.
> ...


 :lmao:I'd like to see a picture of that happening!:lmao:

But then again, Toba left his deck on to plow snow. Maybe he uses it to clean the edges:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*It just hit me!*

What he uses the mower deck for. It's to get rid of the trailers left by the plow:lmao: HAR HAR HAR HAR......God I kill myself HAR HAR HAR HAR


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *:lmao:I'd like to see a picture of that happening!:lmao:
> 
> But then again, Toba left his deck on to plow snow. Maybe he uses it to clean the edges:lmao: *



Here you go......


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*SEE Paul knows*

See Agree Paul knows all about cutting snow he was explaining it to me a while back. But since it don't snow here i didn't pay much attention to it.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: SEE Paul knows*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *See Agree Paul knows all about cutting snow he was explaining it to me a while back. But since it don't snow here i didn't pay much attention to it.:smiles:
> Jody *


Yeah, but I don't see no snow cloud comin' out of the mower chute! :lmao:

Besides, I know that picture is when Paul just got the tractor and he was desparate for seat time. :smiles:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: SEE Paul knows*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Yeah, but I don't see no snow cloud comin' out of the mower chute! :lmao:
> 
> Besides, I know that picture is when Paul just got the tractor and he was desparate for seat time. :smiles: *


You found me out


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: SEE Paul knows*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *You found me out  *


You forget, I used to hang around at Tractorbynet and the Case forums too. :smiles:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd like to see you bag the snow!! Now that would be funny.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I'd like to see you bag the snow!! Now that would be funny. *


:lmao: I think Toba's going to start bagging it. Hope he gets us some pics.:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well did not have the bagger at that time. Maybe next year.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry for not posting, as I have skipped this thread. For your information the blades for the 48" AYP,Frigidaire, Husqvarna and Sears with the star center are part number 95-915 and they are new for 2004. I haven't seen any yet but they are on order. They are 16-59/64" in length and 2 1/2" wide and .203 in thickness. Oregon's pricing is $10.98 each.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by amicks _
> *Sorry for not posting, as I have skipped this thread. For your information the blades for the 48" AYP,Frigidaire, Husqvarna and Sears with the star center are part number 95-915 and they are new for 2004. I haven't seen any yet but they are on order. They are 16-59/64" in length and 2 1/2" wide and .203 in thickness. Oregon's pricing is $10.98 each. *


Can we mail order them through you? What would be the S&H to 49799?


----------



## KentT (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well did not have the bagger at that time. Maybe next year.  *


I'd stick with mulching the snow... it'd be a lot less hassle than finding a place to dump all that stuff....:naah:


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Argee, As soon as they are available, I let you know. S&H would be aprox $8.00. I'll PM you when available with Mod's special.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by amicks _
> *Argee, As soon as they are available, I let you know. S&H would be aprox $8.00. I'll PM you when available with Mod's special. *


Thanks!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*How about*

some for my Cub 1525 my zip code is 70770. There are no one that sells them here so i would have to order them from somewhere and i just as soon give you the business.
Thanks Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: How about*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *some for my Cub 1525 my zip code is 70770. There are no one that sells them here so i would have to order them from somewhere and i just as soon give you the business.
> Thanks Jody *


Hey, I would also if I could get them for my Ingersoll. To bad they don;t make them.  

I will have a parts list for you for my 14hp Kohler one of these days though. Just have to find the time to work on it.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*l got a johndeere 212*

hey gator blade users l got a 1983 johndeere 212 L&G tractor do they have gator blades for it and can you buy them in canada



Jbetts13 :serta:


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

DeereBob

I purchased a set of Gators for my 48c deck about 1 1/2 yrs. ago. They, at that time, would not work with the mulch plug installed on one of the end blades. If you look under the deck you'll see the area I'm talking about. The plug is very close to the stock blades as well in that area. Gator may have since fixed the problem.

The Gator blades sure look to be made well, thicker and stronger metal. Hope they soon have a design for the 48c blades, my standard JD mulch blades are soon to be replaced after 3 years use.

Kevin


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I'd like to see you bag the snow!! Now that would be funny. *


I hear a Snow Bagger Comes standard on the new FRIGIDAIREs


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I'd bet there is at least one guy that has tried bagging snow. I'd also bet it was a Southerner that did not have a plow, blower, or snow shovel. :truth: :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*HEY! HEY!*



> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *I'd bet there is at least one guy that has tried bagging snow. I'd also bet it was a Southerner that did not have a plow, blower, or snow shovel. :truth: :lmao:
> 
> Mark *


 HEY! I resemble that remark! When I moved to ST. George, NB in 1985 from Lunenburg, NS I did not own a shovel. That year we had a blizzard every Friday from the first of November to Christmas. you could pretty much set your clock by it. It would be in Boston every Thursday, it would hit us Friday midday, and move on to nail Moncton that night. 

Anyway, in Lunenburg in 7 years we'd had lots of snow, but if you waited to the end of the storm it always turned to rain. Plus, I had the house with the famous $30 lawn, and my front step was on the sidewalk. I used to shovel the step with the old size 10's 

So, Friday night after work during the first storm I trudge uptown to the Home Hardware and buy myself a shovel. It was one of those traditional hardware stores where they try and intimidate the customers. The staff thought it was the funniest thing they'd ever heard of. "Hey, George, get a load of this!"

It got funnier the next week when I went back and bought the back-saver with the fancy s shaped handle. The next week I bought a big scoop, and the following week they were phoning me trying to sell me snow blowers! All the while falling off their chairs laughing!! If i'd had a tractor I would have tried mowing the snow. If I'd had a dozer, they'd have been sorry......

We had a bungalow on a flat lot cut out of the side of a hill, with the backyard into the hill and the front yard facing a cross street below us. By Christmas the back yard was filled up to the roofline, and we'd given up tunneling out the back door. From then on we used the front door and the garage door!

The storms stopped at Christmas, but it was April before I got to use the back door again!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Guess I should have left the "Southerner" part out of it.  

Oh well, those little adventures like that make life interesting, and good conversation stories.  

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

This Southerner cant take cold weather so you wont find me up there with all that snow.:lmao:


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

ok where's the gator mulching blades for a GTH2548?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *ok where's the gator mulching blades for a GTH2548? *


i got my blades at agri supply.. they have great service and were a little cheaper than jacks small engines.. cant order them on line from agri but they have a toll free #

http://www.agri-supply.com/


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well people can say what they want about these blades but they will be standard on my Cub from now on. I cut my front yard today hadn't been cut in two weeks so it was high and wet. The gators left very little clumps in the yard. I cut it twice just to get rid of the clumps and you see no grass left. There was no uncut grass left after the first cut. This was done with the plug in didn't side discharge i was cutting 4" off. Now the under side of the deck had heavy build up but it wash right off. The grass under the deck was like a paste it was so wet. So for the Cub deck i say they do a very good job with the plug in. Of coarse i didn't mow fast i mowed very slow it was a little slower then a normal walk but like i said the grass was high and very wet.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Glad to hear you got a break in the weather Jody. Things are on the dry side up here now. My grass (mainly Kentucky Blue) barely grew last weak and is going dormant in some places with the 85+ degrees last few days. The heavy spring rains seem to have stunted deep root growth in both the lawn and garden. As a result things started to suffer pretty quick when the rain stopped. Looks to be some rain coming our way though.

Mark


----------

